# Halloween Kiss!



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

snickering.........


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

OMG that is one hell of a joke.


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

lol good joke


----------



## godless (Oct 16, 2009)

dam,,,, thats wrong,,, but funny as hell...i better watch out for the nuns at my party on saturday...


----------



## Pumpkin King (Jul 14, 2008)

That is a good joke!


----------



## ChangedReality (Aug 17, 2009)

Wow... that's just wrong...as I type this and put it into an e-mail I'm sending to my priest. lol


----------



## Glass 'eye' (Jul 22, 2007)

Now that's good


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Thank god, i never take a cab and i have never hada nun fantasy. Now i have another thing that i'm scared of.....KEVIN!!!!


----------



## Skulkin (Jul 27, 2005)

Great joke, textmaster, or, did that REALLY happen???? Hmmmm....


----------

